# Angeln in Indien - Chennai



## Saarsprung (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich muss beruflich Ende Januar für 2 Wochen nach Chennai.

Hat hier wer dort schon gefischt? Suche jegliche Tipps, die Themen die ich hier im Forum gefunden habe sind leider uralt, die Benutzer sind anscheinend auch nicht mehr aktiv.


Bin selbst eher Anfänger auch nur im Süsswasserbereich, macht mir die Sache leider nicht einfacher. #c

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Saarsprung (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Naja,

Ende nächster Woche gehts los, email Anfragen bei Booten Vorort in Chennai wurden bis jetzt nicht beantwortet...

Mal abwarten was meine Indischen Arbeitskollegen vor Ort arrangieren können..

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Angler2097 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Schreib mal den Boardie Allround Angla an. Der war ne ganze Weile in Indien angeln und kann dir sicher ein paar Tips geben |rolleyes


----------



## Spiderpike (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Ich war schon nen paar mal in Chennai, tolle Stadt.
Also wenn dann würde ich es nur am Meer probieren....Süsswasser ist <immer> zu meiden...selbst das Trinkwasser. 
Da es aber in Chennai eigentlich keinen Tourismus gibt und die Fischer vor Ort das Freizeitangeln nicht kennen bin ich mir sicher das da nix gehen wird. 
Aber die Inder sind die besten Gasgeber und finden sicher was für Dich...und wenn die Dich auf den Kutter schicken 
Sonnst nimmste Dir ne Telerute mit....wenn Du nen Hänchen an den Haken machst haste gute Chancen auf nen Leistenkrokodil 

Viel Spaas auf alle Fälle


----------



## Saarsprung (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Hi,

Habe eben mal bei Allround Angla nachgehakt, mal schauen wie oft er online ist.

Hatte einmal bei meinen Indischen Kollegen nachgefragt, er hatte gemeint die würden alle Angeln, da wird schon was gehn.
Ich bin nur unschlüssig ob so eine Big Game, oder smal.. Tur buchen soll, habe keine Ahnung was so etwas kostet.
Evtl. besorge ich mir da ja auch als Urlaubsmitbringsel ne kleine Seewasserfeste Reiserute :k die fehlt ( nicht wirklich) noch in meiner Anfängersammlung im Rutenwald von 20 Stangen...#q

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Spiderpike (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Ja das ist eine gute Idee, so eine Koffertele kann man immer gebrauchen.
Vergiss aber bitte nicht hier nach der Reise nen Bericht zu verfassen wies war. Egal obste geangelt hast oder nicht. Ich wäre bei meinem letzten Aufenthalt nie darauf gekommen zu Angeln....bin aber auch in 11 Tagen über 9000 Kilometer in Tamil Nadu und Keralla rumgeschippert. Bin gespannt wies Dich klatscht wenn Du am Flughafenausgang stehst.....hehe..... ich hätte in Indien nie an Angeln denken können....coole Idee


----------



## Saarsprung (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*



> Vergiss aber bitte nicht hier nach der Reise nen Bericht zu verfassen wies war.



Kein Thema mach ich, muss meine neue Gopro ja testen, etwas schreiben hier gehört für mich zum geben/nehmen Spiel...



> Ich wäre bei meinem letzten Aufenthalt nie darauf gekommen zu Angeln..



Naja, da ich durch meinem kürzlichen Wiedereinstieg nach 25jahren angelfrei.. einige jahre zurück bin, ärgere ich mich über einige Aktionen die ich verpasst habe..
Habe mir vorgenommen bei jedem Tripp den ich beruflich machen muss wenigstens mal zu versuchen nen exotischen Fisch zu fangen:g

War vor kurzem in Tokyo, am vorletzten Tag hatte ich meinen Ansprechpartner nach nem Angelladen gefragt... Wollte nur mal schauen|rolleyes, er war auch Angler.. Wir haben uns beide schwarz geärgert das wir uns nicht früher darüber unterhalten hatten, Top Laden war aber zu weit weg..

Klatschen wirds nicht so stark, ist recht kalt dort im Moment... 23-28 Grad 
Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Spiderpike (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Jo hätte mich auch mal Interessiert wieviel JDollar man da für nen Woppl hinlegen muss und ob die auch Europäische haben?

Ich muss mir auch mal so ne Reiserute holen...bin im April in Japan und muss mir sonnst die Kirschblütten anschauen...


----------



## Saarsprung (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

In Japan wäre angeblich was gegangen, je nach Kurs halt...
Sind aber auch eher ein jahr vor... Da ich aber 20Jahre zurück bin, wäre das eher zum Spass gewesen..

In Chennai habe ich nen Angelladen online gefunden.. Die Shimano  Preise sind vergleichbar mit unseren... Mal schauen, die Inder handeln wohl sehr gerne|rolleyes

Ich hatte vor nem viertel jahr mit einem Highend Paket auch 45 Rapalla Wobler mitgekauft, da habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen überblick welcher wie tief läuft#q, ich kann ja nicht nur angeln..#t
Wobbler brauche ich also eher nicht...



> Ich muss mir auch mal so ne Reiserute holen...bin im April in Japan und muss mir sonnst die Kirschblütten anschauen...



Ja,ja,ja, hatte bei der Tokyo Rundreise an den Flüssen bzw. Hafen immer rundgeschaut, da stehen überall Ruten am Wasser...

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Saarsprung (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Hi,

Habe von den Booten in Chennai leider keine Rückmeldung zu irgendwas bekommen#d Am Sonntag gehts los..
Muss ich wohl vor Ort klären, könnt Ihr mir evtl. ne Hausnummer nennen was sone Bootstour kostet?
Einen Tag Biggame oder nen halben Tag smal.. Ich habe gar keine Vorstellung#c

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Spiderpike (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Ich würde sagen Du schaust einfach vor Ort....aber ich bin mir sicher das Du in Madras andere Sachen als Angeln im Kopf hast....lass Dich überraschen.

Viel spaas Dir in Indien, Grüsse


----------



## Saarsprung (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Hi,

Ja kann sein, habe eben ne Antwort bekommen, da Obama geraden in Indien ist, wurden div. Touren abgesagt, müsste morgen um 5.00 raus und im Nachbarort auf ein Boot um ne halbtagestour zu machen..
Ein Preis von 850 Euro wurde auch genannt... Die wollte ich gerade nicht ausgeben für das Spässchen...

Mal schauen was draus wird.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Allround Angla (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Hi,
sorry das ich so spaet Antworte, habe die nachricht erst jetzt gelesen.
Ich habe in der Naehe von Mumbai geangelt.
In Chennai soll es so eine Art kuenstliche Angelteich geben. Da sind Barramundis und viele verschiedene indische Karpfenarten drinnen.
Aber auch von der Kueste aus soll es moeglich sein Barramundi, Mangrove Jack, Grouper oder Giant Trevally mit etwas schwererer Spinnausruestung und Flachlaufenden Wobblern zu fangen, nur an der Kueste muss man sehr viel Ausdauer haben da die Berufsfischer die Fischpopulationen dort sehr stark dezimieren. Falls du noch laenger dort bist, kannst du mir ne PN schicken, dann koennte ich mal schauen ob ich jemanden dort kenn.

LG


----------



## Oliver03 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Ich habe in Chennai bisher auch noch nicht geangelt, aber mehr als 4000 Rupien würde ich für nen ganzen Tag nicht ausgeben (für nen Böötchen von einheimischen Fischern). Lauf doch einfach mal zum Hafen und frag, ob es nen Fischer gibt der mit dir rausfährt, englisch sprechen da fast alle.

Was professionelle Charter kosten und ob die Sinn machen in der Ecke weiß ich nicht. 

Lass dir aber auf keinen Fall Mahabalipuram entgehen! Das ist eine wirklich einzigartige Sehenswürdigkeit in der Ecke.


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Danke, danke, 
Nen halben Tag vorm Abflug kommt hier bewegung rein 

Das in chennai viele Teiche sind ist mir auch auf googel aufgefallen.

Naja die 60000 Rupien die für die tour genannt wurden... War auch nur mal ne Anfrage die ich vorab gestartet hatte um mal nen Preis zu wissen.. Werde so oder so versuchen was von meinen Arbeitskollegen geregelt zu bekommen, wollte eigentlich nur mal wissen wie man als Turi so abgezockt wird...

Von Mahabalipuram hatte ich auch schon was gelesen, denke das die Kumpels unten auch ne kleine Tour machen werden..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Saarsprung (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Hi,

Bin jetzt seit ner Woche zurück, Angeln ist ausgefallen, hat sich nichts ergeben.. Hotel war 45 Km vom Strand weg, hat alles nicht gepasst.
Die haben dort unten wohl auch schon ne Zeit kein Regen mehr gehabt, deswegen waren die meisten auf Google zu sehenden Teiche Seen auch trocken, sind wohl eher Auffangbecken...

Ansonsten hat wohl nicht nur Chennai, sondern ganz Indien, ein "dezentes" Müllproblem, ich hätte keinen Fisch den ich im Süsswasser gefangen hätte, auch nur angefasst....

Falls ich nochmal runter muss und ich bis dahin ne Reiserute habe, versuche ichs mal am Strand.

Dort liegen auch viele Fischerboote, da könnte was zu machen sein... Trotzdem habe ich auch hier etwas Bedenken ob ich Fische aus Strandnähe anfassen sollte... Hatte nur Hepatitis A+B Impfung... Da unten gibts aber auch noch einige Sachen gegen die bei uns gar nicht mehr geimpft wird...|uhoh:

Naja waren tolle 2 Wochen, ist aber eine andere Welt, kann man, muss man aber nicht hinn, wer für andere Kulturen offen ist, Top, alle Inder die ich kennenlernte, absolut freundlich und aufgeschlossen!

Aber recht viel Müll...

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Spiderpike (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Hi,

schön das Du wieder zurück bist...hab scho auf den Reisebericht gewartet. Ich fand meine Reisen nach Tamil Nadu auch immer erst ne Zeit lang später toll. Ganz normal. Auch war ich mir sicher das Du da unten nicht wirklich an Angeln denken kannst.Aber wie gesagt. Jetzt lasse die Reise noch nen paar Wochen sacken...dann erzählste gerne davon. 


Saarsprung schrieb:


> Hatte nur Hepatitis A+B Impfung... Da unten gibts aber auch noch einige Sachen gegen die bei uns gar nicht mehr geimpft wird...|uhoh:


Ich hab die komplette Palette inkl. Toolwut, Pesteregern und sämtlichen Borrilien/Bilharziose durch gemacht....hat damals 840€ gekostet^^......War sicher unnötig

Grüsse


----------



## Saarsprung (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien - Chennai*

Nö nö, nicht falsch verstehen, ich fand die Tour so oder so toll, versuche auch immer, soweit möglich Land und Leute zu verstehen... Suche auch immer das Gespräch mit Einheimischen... Deutsche waren auch im Hotel, mit denen kann ich hier jeden Tag reden. Die beschweren sich auch über fehlendes ..Erdinger.. Ich hatte dann eher mal nach Indischem Wein gefragt, da ich auch immer lokales Essen bevorzuge.

Meine Tour war rel. kurzfristig geplant, grund Impfschutz hatte ich, da ich aber alles essen/testen muss was ich finde, war mir Hepatitis wichtig..

Unnötig, finde ich in der Richtung nix, habe da unten Deutsche kennen gelernt, die waren letztes Jahr mal zu dritt im Meer schwimmen, einer wurde in Deutschland mal 3 Monate auf Quarantänte gesetzt, hat sich mal irgend son Zeug eingefangen mit dem bei uns keiner mehr rechnet..

Mit dem Müll ist halt doof für jemanden wie mich der Wert auf Mülltrennung und so legt... Nur nach einigen Gesprächen wird halt klar das das die 20 jahre hinter China sind.. Von uns hier will ich gar nicht sprechen, die verdienen im Monat so viel wie wir im Monat für Müll, Wasser, Abwasser usw. ausgeben müssen...

Gruss
Thomas


----------

